# Philips 432 Input



## BBAUSW (9 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem mit einer Maho mit Philips 432 Steuerung bei der Datenübertragung. Nachdem der Speicherinhalt der Maschine durch technischen Defekt schon 2x verloren ging will ich meine Daten jetzt sichern. Das herunterladen der Daten funktioniert einwandfrei. Doch anders herum, also Daten vom PC auf die Maschine, läßt diese nicht zu. Gibt es irgend welche Einstellungen die eventuell geändert werden müssen um auf die Maschine Daten zu laden. Also Maschinenkonstanden oder ähnliches. Liegt es vielleicht auch am Kabel. Ich verwende das mitgeliefert Datenkabel von Maho ( 7 Pin Belegung) . Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Okoshi (17 Oktober 2007)

*Philips 532 Input*

Hallo, ich kann dir leider nicht mit Informationen zur Philips 432 dienen jedoch habe ich schonmal mehrmals an der CNC5000 (Philips 532) Inbetriebnahme durchgeführt.
Zuerst muss die Speichersperre gelöst werden. Bei unseren Mahos ist dies ein Schalter im Schaltschrank. Erst dann können die Maschinenkonstanten eingelesen werden. Das Kabel ist gleich - egal ob ein oder auslesen.
Wie wird denn bei der 432 die Datenaus- oder eingabe gestartet? Bei uns läuft der Datentransfer über MINIPC (Programmoption der 532) und einem kleinen Prog minipc.exe per RS232. Evtl. gibts da Paralellen.

Gruß Okoshi


----------



## BBAUSW (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Okoshi,
die Maschinenkonstanten können nur über einen Schalter im Schaltschrank, der umgelegt werden muß, geändert werden. Datentransfer wird über Input oder Output Funktion über F Tasten bewerkstelligt. 
Im übrigen funktioniert der Datenaustausch von und zur Maschine. Der Clou war : Output vom Rechner zur Maschine zur gleichen Zeit (als mit 2 Personen) aktivieren. Oder  2x hintereinander vom Rechner Output drücken- zwischen drin Maschinen Input aktivieren.


----------



## Okoshi (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo BBAUSW,

also hat sich dein Problem erledigt. 
Die Routine scheint von der 432 zur 532 dann doch etwas abzuweichen...

Gruß Okoshi


----------

